# Where Can I Get Some.....



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Real cool HO scale building or garages and stuff like that?:thumbsup:

i seen some unbelievable pictures here of some of your layouts and all the scenery. About 25 years ago I had a 4 by 12 with all the buildings. I had street and traffic lights and even lit up all my buildings. This stuff was on the hobby store shelves back then and cheap. I have all the old stuff in a box but alot of it is damaged due to poor packing.

Who here can tell me where to find some good stuff at a reasonable price. I refuse to go on epay.:dude:

Thanks Joe.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Anyone??:wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I pretty much got all I have off the bay. If you don't have a local hobby store that caters to HO scale trains like me, it's the next best thing. But, before you go there, see what you have in the box, and what can be salvaged. Model cement don't last forever, but the parts might be reused if they haven't gotten warped, or pieces are missing. As far as the bay, well... There's Walthers. http://www.walthers.com/ If you pick out a few items from there, it might show you the closest HS it would ship from. Another idea would be to check model trains in your yellow pages to see if there is someone close by that carries HO buildings. My local HS was a major disappointment. Hardly any stock, and the ebay prices were cheaper (even with shipping). I too miss the convenience of department store perusing for train stuff, as when I was a kid that was where my allowance always went.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I don't know how cool these are but, I made these out of scrap materials. 
The Pole tower and the First Aid station were made from aluminum fence pieces, square tubing and top cap. The billboard on top of the tower actually revolves buy use of a battery powered display motor. The stickers were made on the computer.








I added some plastic red strips to make the door facing. The sidewalk is just plastic strips also.








The Winners' cirlce is just a block of wood with some decals added and a back drop...









This garage is made out of scrap MDF pieces glued together. I used some of the textured spray can paint for a concrete finish. I scribed some straight line in the roof section, to simulate a metal roof, then sprayed it with red primer.








This Media box is out of MDF scraps also. It just hangs on the side of the track walls, can be removed for serious racing. The black is just clear plexiglas. I used a silver paint pen to make the aluminum frame work. I sprayed black on the back side of the clear, to give a gloss window finish. For the signs, I made some stickers, glued them to the same size plastic pieces, for a little depth...RM


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

*Some bookmarked sites*

All depends on what you're looking for. 

Here is a good source in general:
http://www.hobbylinc.com/prods/ugx.htm

Cool euro buildings that can adapt to HO slots:
http://www.eurorailhobbies.com/erh_list.asp?CA=19&offset=0

Garage tools and more: (Do a search for other HO stuff in different scales like 1/72, 187, 1/64
http://www.3000toys.com/catalog/item_detail.aspx?itemfind=GREENLIGHT28645-CASE

Fences and stuff:
http://www.blmamodels.com/cgi-bin/w...ries=01001-00011&c=search.blue.htm&&scount=11

Lighting and signs:
http://www.microstru.com/

Also try eBay or Hobby Shops. On occasion I've found a few buildings in the used section of America's Best Train and Hobby in my area.

-Scott


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> I don't know how cool these are but, I made these out of scrap materials.


Hilltop - these are very cool :thumbsup:

Joe - Remember that HO slot cars are an odd scale. True HO (1/87) is way too small. They're pretty close to S-Scale (1/64), however, there are few structures or accessories available in that scale.

Race track structures are pretty specific to their function and there are not many kits that can be used without significant modification, so I have resigned myself to building the structures needed. Below is a picture of a cardboard building I made using Model Builder Software.



See the link to the thread for more information.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=3141918

Have fun


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

love the look of your track randy.reallc clean.is it tko?
and joe,another option is lego.look at cordoba's photos,he did some really great stuff with his grandstand just with lego.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I appreciate all the leads. I'm not digging the lego idea all that much and the prices on some of those links are insane.I wish I was a little creative. I see some of you are real talented.


I will hit the local hobby heavens around me tomorrow and see what I can come up with.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Just keep in mind as rbrunne said, HO train buildings are small compared to HO slots. Depending on what type of buildings you're looking for, there are ways to make something work. 









Here's an example. The pizza hut is too small. No doubt about it, but because the cars aren't close to the building you can get away with it.  The garage beyond it is an HO scale firehouse. Because the overhead doors are designed for trucks, it becomes passable as a shop garage as the cars actually fit through the doors. If you got a true HO scale car garage, you wouldn't be able to pass a T jet through the opening. 

As far as city type buildings are concerned, you will find they are gonna be a challenge to make look convincing. Sacrifices in scale are absolutely necessary and I'm very much guilty of mixing stuff up (oversized people with undersized buildings) but that's the fun of it. I really do miss my table...  Zombies and all!! :lol:


----------



## WaltB (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi, been searching hard(?) for a month or so. S-scale (train language) for 1:64 is pretty limited for buildings and figures, HO is widely supported and o-gauge (1:48?) has a fair amount of stuff. 

My idea has been to use the HO footprint to save space but increase the building height -with foundations or kitbashing to S-scale. this should work with slotcarman's Pizza Hut example, raise the building 3/8 to 1/2 inch to fool the eye cuz' you notice the height difference more than the area. 

If you go off-scale you can minimize the effect by keeping taller figures away from doorways, larger vehicles from small buildings, etc... half the fun is figuring out what works!


pinecanyonscalemodels.com has some stuff and summit-customcuts.com has modern businessess-CVS-BK and such ,pretty nice website

Walt

P.S. I'm too old to post links or I forgot how?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

http://pinecanyonscalemodels.com/index.htm You have to copy the whole thing. the http through to the end.. Nice stuff on pine canyon. I like it, but the $$$ part hurts a bit. I'm on a tight budget. I've drooled over the Summit/ custom cuts taco bell for as long as I have been back in slots.

P.S. I looked a bit deeper at the pine canyon site, and the detail is great. I wasn't saying to put them down, just looking at the bottom line without doing any more research. For what they are, they look great!


----------



## WaltB (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for the link help.

the money part is painful, soooo many cool things so little spare cash!

Some, like Atlas and Bachman are cheap but they look it. Anyone detail these or others like them to look more real?

Walt


----------



## WaltB (Feb 21, 2010)

sorry- double post


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I've detailed DPM buildings (Design Preservation Models) with some success. But they're HO scale. They assemble about the same way as those 1/64 buildings, but a building ranges in price from about 15.00 to about 45.00 for a bigger kit. They aren't snap together kits like Atlas or Bachman. There are other things to keep in mind. The bigger the building, the larger the footprint, not only for the building itself, but the rest of the property. The parking, side walks, etc. Also, high buildings are great, except they obscure the view when you're running the slots. The kid's biggest gripe on my old table was the view.. Now he's bugging me to start the scenery on the smaller table... :freak:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Joe,
I can't believe how small that Pizza Hut is !!!

Rich... I thought it was a hot dog stand...not so Zilla.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Fooled ya this long Rich!! :tongue:


----------



## WaltB (Feb 21, 2010)

Not the "rising crust" version I presume?

Walt - "I thought you'ld be bigger"


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

Try looking for some ertil farm country buildings. Most of them will fit our scale but some are better for 1/43. Good luck.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Ogre said:


> Try looking for some ertil farm country buildings. Most of them will fit our scale but some are better for 1/43. Good luck.




I'm looking for grandstands, garages and bleachers. I'm not much into farm buildings or homes but would love some concession stands, pit shops and judges type stands too.

I'm going to my local big hobby shop later. I hit a smaller one yesterday and all he had was some nice trees for HO, the place i'm going to today is a major RailRoading type place. So i'm hoping to find some stuff there.

I'll post my findings later.:thumbsup:


----------



## WaltB (Feb 21, 2010)

That 3-bay garage in Slotcarman's post would make a good Tech building, or combine several for a garage area, there are several concession stands available for cheap on the previous links, Maisto makes a Ford rollback that would be great as a track crew vehicle (bed does extend and tilt) and don't forget porta-johns, lots of porta-johns!

Search for Faller stuff, I think they are the most racing oriented for structures.

later,Walt


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks Walt. I'll get my new layout up hopefully later or tonight and then i'll see what I think will be a good look for it and go from there.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

This company has some nice items.

http://deimosdesign.com/


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Ogre said:


> This company has some nice items.
> 
> http://deimosdesign.com/


very nice and veryvery pricy


----------



## WaltB (Feb 21, 2010)

Those grandstands are nice, not really a bad deal considering the size and detail looks good. Too bad my current budget is $-0


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

That last link is giving me a crazy idea that maybe I can make my own stuff!!

I'll have to take a trip to the local hobby shop and see what i can come up with. Really doesn't look too difficult.


----------

